# im callen out eny single pump from san diego



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

im callen out all the single pumps from san diego, it will be going down at fam mart to night at 8:30 so if you think you can fuck with me i'll see your ass tonight. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 6 2007, 06:23 PM~7845606
> *im callen out all the single pumps from san diego, it will be going down at fam mart to night at 8:30 so if you think you can fuck with me i'll see your ass tonight. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


these fu's think im playing :angry:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WHATS UP CHAIO ITS LOUIE WHATS GOING DOWN EY DAWG HOW MUCH UR MOMS WANTS FOR THE LINC I DONT HAVE MY REGAL NO MORE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@May 6 2007, 06:31 PM~7845686
> *WHATS UP CHAIO ITS LOUIE WHATS GOING DOWN EY DAWG HOW MUCH UR MOMS WANTS FOR THE LINC I DONT HAVE MY REGAL NO MORE
> *


i think she wanted like 6,500 but im not sure i'll ask


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

YEA FOO ILL GIVE U A CALL TOMORROW MAYBE GO TO UR SHOP A LIL BIT AND HELP U OUT OK DAWG LATERS AND GOOD LUCK EVEN THOUGHT U PROB WONT NEED IT HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

hard in da paint street rider dvd will be in diego next week.. where do i find the lowridas at... lemme know where the location and time


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Post pictures of this car you speak of bro :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 6 2007, 07:04 PM~7845920
> *Post pictures of this car you speak of bro :0
> *


i'll post them after the hop.... its a malibu..


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 6 2007, 05:23 PM~7845606
> *im callen out all the single pumps from san diego, it will be going down at fam mart to night at 8:30 so if you think you can fuck with me i'll see your ass tonight. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


U arent even worth the time and trouble, Strait chippin.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 6 2007, 05:23 PM~7845606
> *im callen out all the single pumps from san diego, it will be going down at fam mart to night at 8:30 so if you think you can fuck with me i'll see your ass tonight. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Knee Deeps gonna get u


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@May 6 2007, 07:13 PM~7846427
> *Knee Deeps gonna get u
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@May 6 2007, 06:13 PM~7846427
> *Knee Deeps gonna get u
> *


 :uh: kick rocks....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 6 2007, 06:23 PM~7845606
> *im callen out all the single pumps from san diego, it will be going down at fam mart to night at 8:30 so if you think you can fuck with me i'll see your ass tonight. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ANY BODY EVER SHOW UP?POST PICS OF THE HOP.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Waiting for action update.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 6 2007, 07:18 PM~7846463
> *:uh:  kick rocks....
> *


u kick rocks fool!!!!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY ROCK KICKERS ANY PICS??


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

any pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 6 2007, 10:36 PM~7848186
> *any pics
> *


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

how about other places


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CHAIO GET A HOLD OF ME DOG!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 7 2007, 10:26 AM~7850036
> *CHAIO GET A HOLD OF ME DOG!!!!!
> *


what up


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@May 6 2007, 08:13 PM~7846427
> *Knee Deeps gonna get u
> *


yeah yeah yeah thats why no one wanted to hop after they seen my malibu and the red regal from STREET FAME CUSTOMS break off sean from good times, we sent his ass home crying. so eny one else wants some ill see you at the show this saterday at the mak project for more info about the hop call me at the shop 619-422-0670


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

pics.?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 7 2007, 11:49 AM~7850571
> *pics.?
> *


I DONT KNOW IF ENY ONE GOT PICS !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

I HEARD SEAN TOOK IT LIKE A MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 7 2007, 10:38 AM~7850517
> *yeah yeah yeah thats why no one wanted to hop after they seen my malibu and the red regal from STREET FAME CUSTOMS break off sean from good times, we sent his ass home crying. so eny one else wants some ill see you at the show this saterday at the mak project for more info about the hop call me at the shop 619-422-0670
> *


WELL FIRST OFF I WENT HOME CRYING BECAUSE MY CLUB MEMBER BLEW UP 2 OF MY BATTS BUT ANY WAY I LOSS YEA AND IT'S ALL GOOD MY KAR WILL BE AT SWTICH HOUSE TO GET THE JOB DONE THAT U CLOUD NOT DO AND I GOT A KALL SAYING IT TOOK A FEW HEADS TO PUSH THE HOMIES KAR DOWN OH I MEAN YOUR KAR SO IT COULD STAND UP LED I DONT FUCK WITH JUST PUMPS AND BATT'S BUT YOU STILL MY HOME BOY WIN LOSS OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL I DIE A BUT DID I RUN FROM THE RED REGAL NOPE I LOSS BUT I PULLED UP AND WHEN MY KAR IS DONE I WILL PULL UP AGINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 6 2007, 05:23 PM~7845606
> *im callen out all the single pumps from san diego, it will be going down at fam mart to night at 8:30 so if you think you can fuck with me i'll see your ass tonight. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I SHOWED UP I OSS AND I WILL BE BACK TO HOP AGINE IF IT BREAKS I WILL KOME BACK I GET BEAT I WILL KOME BACK AND BELIVE ME I DIDN'T RUN WHEN U PULLED UP AND I WILL NOT RUN WHEN U PULL UP AGINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@May 7 2007, 07:12 AM~7849478
> *how about other places
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 7 2007, 10:49 AM~7850976
> *WELL FIRST OFF I WENT HOME CRYING BECAUSE MY CLUB MEMBER BLEW UP 2 OF MY BATTS BUT ANY WAY I LOSS YEA AND IT'S ALL GOOD MY KAR WILL BE AT SWTICH HOUSE TO GET THE JOB DONE THAT U CLOUD NOT DO AND I GOT A KALL SAYING IT TOOK A FEW HEADS TO PUSH THE HOMIES KAR DOWN OH I MEAN YOUR KAR SO IT COULD STAND UP LED I DONT FUCK WITH JUST PUMPS AND BATT'S BUT YOU STILL MY HOME BOY WIN LOSS OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL I DIE      A BUT DID I RUN FROM THE RED REGAL NOPE I LOSS BUT I PULLED UP AND WHEN MY KAR IS DONE I WILL PULL UP AGINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


win loss or tie that shit sounds like alex :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 7 2007, 12:14 PM~7851139
> *win loss or tie that shit sounds like alex :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAS UP DENA4LIFE YEA I KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 7 2007, 10:38 AM~7850517
> *yeah yeah yeah thats why no one wanted to hop after they seen my malibu and the red regal from STREET FAME CUSTOMS break off sean from good times, we sent his ass home crying. so eny one else wants some ill see you at the show this saterday at the mak project for more info about the hop call me at the shop 619-422-0670
> *


Switch house and knee deep are gonna get u


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 7 2007, 11:20 AM~7851172
> *WAS UP DENA4LIFE YEA I KNOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was up homie :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@May 7 2007, 12:35 PM~7851280
> *Switch house and knee deep are gonna get u
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@May 7 2007, 11:05 AM~7850664
> *I HEARD SEAN TOOK IT LIKE A MAN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


more like a baby


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

View My Video
not clear but you can see the red serving the white and of course the red is on this side


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 7 2007, 03:17 PM~7852421
> *View My Video
> not clear but you can see the red serving the white and of course the red is on this side
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i could see was the fender of the red..looked like the white was still gettin ready to hop when i did see it...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 7 2007, 03:38 PM~7852957
> *all i could see was the fender of the red..looked like the white was still gettin ready to hop when i did see it...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@May 6 2007, 07:13 PM~7846427
> *Knee Deeps gonna get u
> *


YA'LL NEED TO GO GET CLEAN BEFORE YOU SEE US :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 7 2007, 05:48 PM~7853417
> *:uh:
> *


did u take any pics


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 8 2007, 06:27 AM~7857213
> *did u take any pics
> *











:uh:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 8 2007, 08:23 AM~7857555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got another short clip showing that dude looking like he wnted to cry ill try to upload it tomorrow


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

THAT VIDEO LOOKED LIKE LEGO LAND....(PIXILATED...)
ROUND TWO IN TWO WEEKS...ITS DOWN THE STREET FROM FAM BAM NEXT TO THE CHURCH'S CHICKEN...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@May 7 2007, 01:35 PM~7851280
> *Switch house and knee deep are gonna get u
> *


quit hiding behind the screen or quit hiding heres my address so when your balls drop you and sean can come see me .... dont hate it cause its weighted..... :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: and get off eddies not me and him go to far back.... and quit trying to get other people envolved..


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 7 2007, 12:49 PM~7850976
> *WELL FIRST OFF I WENT HOME CRYING BECAUSE MY CLUB MEMBER BLEW UP 2 OF MY BATTS BUT ANY WAY I LOSS YEA AND IT'S ALL GOOD MY KAR WILL BE AT SWTICH HOUSE TO GET THE JOB DONE THAT U CLOUD NOT DO AND I GOT A KALL SAYING IT TOOK A FEW HEADS TO PUSH THE HOMIES KAR DOWN OH I MEAN YOUR KAR SO IT COULD STAND UP LED I DONT FUCK WITH JUST PUMPS AND BATT'S BUT YOU STILL MY HOME BOY WIN LOSS OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL I DIE      A BUT DID I RUN FROM THE RED REGAL NOPE I LOSS BUT I PULLED UP AND WHEN MY KAR IS DONE I WILL PULL UP AGINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


as you can see from the red regal, kurts lincoln stefons cutty and his other cutty and half the cars in SD i have no problems getting the job done... its the customers, and this is what i tell all of em, it cost to be the fucken boss. you got what you paid for chipper, so its not my falt you couldent fork out some more money homie. so go ahead and run to everyone else for help because as soon as i got off the phone with you i was standing next to two of the people you called and they put the phone on speaker so i heard everything i mean everything you had to say...... so stop crying and go get boned 
because im breaking that ass off every time i see you..... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

WE SHOULD MAKE THIS A PAY-PER-VIEW THANG.....


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@May 8 2007, 08:50 PM~7862723
> *WE SHOULD MAKE THIS A PAY-PER-VIEW THANG.....
> 
> 
> ...


call me bean theres this show on saterday at the mac project in chula vista i need some flyers for your show. call me at the shop 619-422-0670 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 8 2007, 09:22 AM~7857552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats all sean needs to see he aint never bringen that regal out enymore.....


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 9 2007, 07:31 AM~7865607
> *thats all sean needs to see he aint never bringen that regal out enymore.....
> *


BULL SHIT IT'S GETTING DONE IM KOMING RIGHT BACK OUT SOON AS SWITCH HOUSE IS DONE WITH MY KAR U WILL SEE ME ALOT THIS YEAR AND ALL THEM OTHER KARS U PUT TOGETHER THEY ARE HOT AND NOBODY PUT EDDIE IN THIS I ASKED HIM TO MAKE MY KAR BET THE RED REAGL AND THAT'S WHAT IT IS LOOK I DONT HAVE BEEF WITH U SO WHEN THE HOP'S ARE GOING DOWN I WILL PULL UP NOPROBLEM. BUT IT'S FUNNY U PUT THE PARTS IN MY KAR AND THEN U TRUN YOUR BACK ON ME FOR GEETTING SOME FREE WORK DONE TO MY KAR AT ANOTHER SHOP BUT HURT BUT IT'S ALL GOOD AND WHEN U TOLD ME TO KALL LA I DONT NEED TO THIS IS MY HOP U KALL UM IF U WANT THEM AND THE PEOPEL I KALLED ON SUNDAY WAS FOR A TOW TRUCK AN MY CLUB MEMBER'S SO I DONT KNOW WHAT U TALKING ABOUT BUDDY AND MY KAR IS KOMING OUT IN A WEEK OR TO SO THE RED REGAL AND I WILL BE BACK AT IT


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 7 2007, 03:11 PM~7852368
> *more like a baby
> *


WHER IS YOUR KAR AT MAN. JUST SO U KNOW CHAIO PUT MY CHIPPER TOGETHER SO IF U DONT KNOW NOW U KNOW IM KOMING BACK OUT AND MY KAR ANT HOPPING LIKE THAT NOMORE SWTICH HOSUE TAKING KARE OF THAT SO PAY BACK IS A BITCH BUT IT WAS HIS WORK GOING UP WITH HIS WORK SO U SHOULD ASK A FEW HEADS THEY WILL TELL U


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 7 2007, 03:17 PM~7852421
> *View My Video
> not clear but you can see the red serving the white and of course the red is on this side
> *


OKAY I LOST LIKE I SAID MY KAR IS KOMING BACK OUT WHEN I DO BRING THE VIDEO KAMRA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 9 2007, 07:31 AM~7865607
> *thats all sean needs to see he aint never bringen that regal out enymore.....
> *


WHAT MAKES U THINK IT'S NOT KOMING BACK OUT I BROUGHT IT OUT WHEN U KALLED MY HOUSE AND IM THE ONLY ONE THAT PULLED UP SO I DIDN'T RUN OR HIDE I GOT PISSEDI MEAN CYRED LIKE A BABE :biggrin: CAUSE THAT'S WHAT I DID CAUSE U TOLD ME MY KAR WILL BE ON THE BUMPER AND IT'S NOT BUT IT'S ALL GOOD AND U KNOW U GOT MY ASS MAD FUCKER :biggrin: SO WE WILL BE SEEING ANOTHER HOP LATER FOOL SEE SOON hno:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 9 2007, 08:20 AM~7865950
> *WHER IS YOUR KAR AT MAN. JUST SO U KNOW CHAIO PUT MY CHIPPER TOGETHER SO IF U DONT KNOW NOW U KNOW  IM KOMING BACK OUT AND MY KAR ANT HOPPING LIKE THAT NOMORE SWTICH HOSUE TAKING KARE OF THAT SO PAY BACK IS A BITCH BUT IT WAS HIS WORK GOING UP WITH HIS WORK SO U SHOULD ASK A FEW HEADS THEY WILL TELL U
> *


nobody is talking shit about the work done from chaio everybody is just clownin your ass for trying to go heads up on one of the best builders in sd and start crying like a lil girl ill give you this tough you did pull up and fessed up you where crying so ill give you some credit (i give respect where respect is due)


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

I GOT THEM FLYERS FOR YOU CHAIO AND I'LL BE AT THAT EVENT FILMING TOO....''I KNOW THE VIDOES SHOULD BE OUT THIS SUMMER.....''


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@May 9 2007, 03:45 PM~7869036
> *I GOT THEM FLYERS FOR YOU CHAIO AND I'LL BE AT THAT EVENT FILMING TOO....''I KNOW THE VIDOES SHOULD BE OUT THIS SUMMER.....''
> 
> 
> ...


ku that will work. just get sean getting served by that single pump malibu doing 80 oh well if i get stuk as long as i get to hop with him at you show.... but he thinks he can beat the red regal hes got somthing else coming....... OH YEAH GROUPE CC 4 LIFE COMING BACK TO SERVE A SUCKA NEAR YOU :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 7 2007, 12:49 PM~7850976
> *WELL FIRST OFF I WENT HOME CRYING BECAUSE MY CLUB MEMBER BLEW UP 2 OF MY BATTS BUT ANY WAY I LOSS YEA AND IT'S ALL GOOD MY KAR WILL BE AT SWTICH HOUSE TO GET THE JOB DONE THAT U CLOUD NOT DO AND I GOT A KALL SAYING IT TOOK A FEW HEADS TO PUSH THE HOMIES KAR DOWN OH I MEAN YOUR KAR SO IT COULD STAND UP LED I DONT FUCK WITH JUST PUMPS AND BATT'S BUT YOU STILL MY HOME BOY WIN LOSS OR TIE GOODTIMES TILL I DIE      A BUT DID I RUN FROM THE RED REGAL NOPE I LOSS BUT I PULLED UP AND WHEN MY KAR IS DONE I WILL PULL UP AGINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS MORE LIKE LOSERS NEVER TIE YOU'LL GET SERVED TILL YOU DIE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@May 8 2007, 08:10 PM~7862311
> *THAT VIDEO  LOOKED LIKE LEGO LAND....(PIXILATED...)
> ROUND TWO IN TWO WEEKS...ITS DOWN THE STREET FROM FAM BAM NEXT TO THE CHURCH'S CHICKEN...
> 
> ...


ITS GOING DOWN HERE IN SAN DIEGO  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 8 2007, 07:38 PM~7862586
> *as you can see from the red regal, kurts lincoln stefons cutty and his other cutty and half the cars in SD i have no problems getting the job done... its the customers, and this is what i tell all of em, it cost to be the fucken boss. you got what you paid for chipper, so its not my falt you couldent fork out some more money homie. so go ahead and run to everyone else for help because as soon as i got off the phone with you i was standing next to two of the people you called and they put the phone on speaker so i heard everything i mean everything you had to say...... so stop crying and go get boned
> because im breaking that ass off every time i see you.....    hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

YOU SAID IT...
ITS GOING DOWN! 
THOUGH THIS IS MY SHOW ,IM ONLY THE CAMERA GUY...AND LET THE BATTLE BEGIN.....!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@May 10 2007, 01:49 PM~7876230
> *YOU SAID IT...
> ITS GOING DOWN!
> THOUGH THIS IS MY SHOW ,IM ONLY THE CAMERA GUY...AND LET THE BATTLE BEGIN.....!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@May 7 2007, 08:12 AM~7849478
> *how about other places
> *


i want to play


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

D

'Nuff said. . .


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 10 2007, 09:09 AM~7874643
> *ku that will work. just get sean getting served by that single pump malibu doing 80 oh well if i get stuk as long as i get to hop with him at you show.... but he thinks he can beat the red regal hes got somthing else coming.......        OH YEAH  GROUPE CC 4 LIFE COMING BACK TO SERVE A SUCKA NEAR YOU      :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


PUT IT THIS WAY I WILL NEVER RUN AND HIDE AND IF U KALL ME OUT I WILL BE THERE SO U KAN BELIVE IM WORKING MY KAR OUT NOT TO CHIP BUT TO BUST ASS U WANT WIN THEM ALL BIG DOG LATER CHAIO IM GOING TO THE SHOW SO I KAN DO SOME MORE HOME WORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 12 2007, 01:38 PM~7889595
> *PUT IT THIS WAY I WILL NEVER RUN AND HIDE AND IF U KALL ME OUT I WILL BE THERE SO U KAN BELIVE IM WORKING MY KAR OUT NOT TO CHIP BUT TO BUST ASS        U WANT WIN THEM ALL  BIG DOG  LATER CHAIO IM GOING TO THE SHOW SO I KAN DO SOME MORE HOME WORK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i hope u did your hom work the red regal hit 56 in damn near 2 hits. so catch up.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@May 12 2007, 02:05 AM~7887755
> *i want to play
> *


whos this?
:dunno:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 12 2007, 09:07 PM~7891683
> *i hope u did your hom work the red regal hit 56 in damn near 2 hits. so catch up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 14 2007, 11:03 AM~7899698
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

you taking this car out this weekend chaio?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 14 2007, 03:00 PM~7902310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 for the haterz????


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 14 2007, 01:24 PM~7901130
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 14 2007, 06:58 PM~7903085
> *:0 for the haterz????
> *


oh yeah to show these suckers how we do it candy,gold leaf, gator seats and real leather. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 15 2007, 06:49 PM~7911148
> *:nono:
> *


talk about nut riders your all over eds dingoling but its cool traider i just picked up a little regal for you so i can be on you level... oh i forgot to tell you its stock..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats your level and i seen you sizing up that red regal good luck on trying to get your car to do 65 single gate...... :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@May 6 2007, 08:13 PM~7846427
> *Knee Deeps gonna get u
> *


ONCE AGAIN BIRD HAS TO SAY SOMETHING..... HI BIRD WHATS UP WITH THE HOP AT YOUR IN DOOR SHOW...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 15 2007, 09:39 PM~7912535
> *ONCE AGAIN BIRD HAS TO SAY SOMETHING..... HI BIRD WHATS UP WITH THE HOP AT YOUR IN DOOR SHOW...
> *


 :angel: :burn:


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

this should be settled in a gentlemens way.......606 euclid ave. san diego california 92102
''on a sunday afternoon'' May 20, 2007 from 11 am til 5 pm cars must be in by 10am ........
info line (619) 954-9595 ask for ''Bean Boogie the pussy wukie''
.fuck it, after hopps at fam-bam!! :biggrin:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@May 17 2007, 12:13 AM~7921472
> *this should be settled in a gentlemens way.......606 euclid ave. san diego california 92102
> ''on a sunday afternoon'' May 20, 2007 from 11 am til 5 pm  cars must be in by 10am ........
> info line (619) 954-9595 ask for ''Bean Boogie the pussy wukie''
> ...


well said


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 14 2007, 04:00 PM~7902310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@May 17 2007, 01:13 AM~7921472
> *this should be settled in a gentlemens way.......606 euclid ave. san diego california 92102
> ''on a sunday afternoon'' May 20, 2007 from 11 am til 5 pm  cars must be in by 10am ........
> info line (619) 954-9595 ask for ''Bean Boogie the pussy wukie''
> ...


TO BAD SEAN FROM GOODTIMES AIT GONNA BE THIER I WAS REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO BUSTING THAT ASS....... :nicoderm: IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU........


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 17 2007, 10:35 PM~7928401
> *TO BAD SEAN FROM GOODTIMES AIT GONNA BE THIER I WAS REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO BUSTING THAT ASS....... :nicoderm: IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU........
> *



BRING IT TO THE SANFERNANDO SHOW THATS WY MY BOY WONT BE THERE CUS HE WILL BE SWINGIN HIS REGAL OUT HERE


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@May 18 2007, 12:38 AM~7928657
> *BRING IT TO THE SANFERNANDO SHOW THATS WY MY BOY WONT BE THERE CUS HE WILL BE SWINGIN HIS REGAL OUT HERE
> *


X2


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 17 2007, 10:35 PM~7928401
> *TO BAD SEAN FROM GOODTIMES AIT GONNA BE THIER I WAS REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO BUSTING THAT ASS....... :nicoderm: IM STILL WAITING FOR YOU........
> *



U STILL LOOKING FOR ME IT'S ALL GOOD U KNOW IM GOING TO BE IN LA BUT NEXT WEEK I WILL BRING IT OUT IT'S FUNNY U KALLED OUT ALL 1 PUMPED KAR'S AND I WAS THERE U DIDN'T HOP WITH NOBODY ELSE SO DID U JUST KALL ME OUT OR DID U KALL OUT EVERYBODY :dunno: BUT LIKE I SAID IM NOT HIDING OR RUNING SO BELIVE ME I WILL BE OUT


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

THIS IS EXCITING! CUT TO THE CHASE AND SWING THAT THANG AT THE HOP THIS WEEKEND! AND POST PICS I'M 3000 MILES AWAY BUT MY TREY'S REPRESENTN SD SWITCHHOUSE!  WHAT'S GOOD CHAO TAKE IT EASY ON THESE FOLKS!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 18 2007, 09:01 PM~7933746
> *U STILL LOOKING FOR ME IT'S ALL GOOD U KNOW IM GOING TO BE IN LA BUT NEXT WEEK I WILL BRING IT OUT  IT'S FUNNY U KALLED OUT ALL 1 PUMPED KAR'S AND I WAS THERE U DIDN'T HOP WITH NOBODY ELSE SO DID U JUST KALL ME OUT OR DID U KALL OUT EVERYBODY  :dunno:  BUT LIKE I SAID IM NOT HIDING OR RUNING SO BELIVE ME I WILL BE OUT
> *


well my single pump malibu only hit 84 this weekend im still waiting for a single pump from san diego to come fuck with me..........


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@May 18 2007, 12:38 AM~7928657
> *BRING IT TO THE SANFERNANDO SHOW THATS WY MY BOY WONT BE THERE CUS HE WILL BE SWINGIN HIS REGAL OUT HERE
> *


sure buddy he cant even pass the chippen bag on my scale it only starts at 35 maybe 40.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 18 2007, 09:01 PM~7933746
> *U STILL LOOKING FOR ME IT'S ALL GOOD U KNOW IM GOING TO BE IN LA BUT NEXT WEEK I WILL BRING IT OUT  IT'S FUNNY U KALLED OUT ALL 1 PUMPED KAR'S AND I WAS THERE U DIDN'T HOP WITH NOBODY ELSE SO DID U JUST KALL ME OUT OR DID U KALL OUT EVERYBODY  :dunno:  BUT LIKE I SAID IM NOT HIDING OR RUNING SO BELIVE ME I WILL BE OUT
> *


so what u trying to say? :dunno: is there someone else


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

lil taste of the single pump red regal from street fame big ups to chaio for taking the hop
View My Video


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

heres the malibu


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 21 2007, 01:59 PM~7948633
> *heres the malibu
> 
> 
> ...


not bad for a single pump thanks for the pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

dont trip did you check out the video of the red regal doing it video quality sucks but you can still see the regal do its thang. you know the white regal dont wat non of this


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 21 2007, 04:49 PM~7949868
> *dont trip did you check out the video of the red regal doing it video quality sucks but you can still see the regal do its thang. you know the white regal dont wat non of this
> *


hes talken mess the job couldent get done i think i got the job done pretty good dont you think..... :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMN............THATS SOME SERIOUS INCHES FOR A SINGLE PUMP !!!!!!!!

My homie Hot Wheels, here on LIL and a STRICTLY FAMILY CC member said you guys had some shit that was really bangin but couldn't tell me how many inches !!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@May 21 2007, 07:24 PM~7950863
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAMN............THATS SOME SERIOUS INCHES FOR A SINGLE PUMP !!!!!!!!
> 
> My homie Hot Wheels, here on LIL and a STRICTLY FAMILY CC member said you guys had some shit that was really bangin but couldn't tell me how many inches !!!!
> *


im just trying to come back. :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 21 2007, 03:49 PM~7949868
> *dont trip did you check out the video of the red regal doing it video quality sucks but you can still see the regal do its thang. you know the white regal dont wat non of this
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 24 2007, 09:21 AM~7969690
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 24 2007, 10:21 AM~7969690
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tell me where your raggity ass regal is so we can go do a shop or house call ill see you tomorrow chipper im callen you out the red regals callen you out. the job should of ben done already its been almost 4 weeks chipper pull that shit out im sick of waiting im going to make your ass take it back to eddie do get the job done again and again and again ........................... THIS IS STREET FAME CUSTOMS


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 24 2007, 11:12 AM~7969974
> *X2
> *


only if you guys seen this guys car hop.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: know thats some funny shit....x2


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2007, 07:04 PM~7972951
> *tell me where your raggity ass regal is so we can go do a shop or house call ill see you tomorrow chipper im callen you out the red regals callen you out. the job should of ben done already its been almost 4 weeks chipper pull that shit out im sick of waiting im going to make your ass take it back to eddie do get the job done again and again and again ........................... THIS IS STREET FAME CUSTOMS
> *


SEANS SCARED hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2007, 07:20 PM~7973061
> *SEANS SCARED hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


SCARED


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2007, 07:21 PM~7973068
> *SCARED
> *


SCARED


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 7 2007, 12:58 PM~7851038
> *I SHOWED UP I OSS AND I WILL BE BACK TO HOP AGINE IF IT BREAKS I WILL KOME BACK I GET BEAT I WILL KOME BACK AND BELIVE ME I DIDN'T RUN WHEN U PULLED UP AND I WILL NOT RUN WHEN U PULL UP AGINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SEAN HOLDS THE RECORD IN SAN DIEGO FOR THE MOST LOSSES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2007, 07:24 PM~7973093
> *SEAN HOLDS THE RECORD IN SAN DIEGO FOR THE MOST LOSSES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn......


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by meat_@May 24 2007, 07:28 PM~7973122
> *damn......
> *


ITS TRUE ITS TRUE..


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2007, 07:20 PM~7973061
> *SEANS SCARED hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


WERE YOU AT SEAN IM TRYING TO COME SEE YOU. MISTER SWITCH HOUSE.......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2007, 07:33 PM~7973160
> *WERE YOU AT SEAN IM TRYING TO COME SEE YOU. MISTER SWITCH HOUSE.......... :0  :0  :0
> *


WHERES YOUR CAR AT?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 24 2007, 10:39 PM~7974496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im up so wheres that car at???????????


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 25 2007, 08:12 AM~7976977
> *im up so wheres that car at???????????
> *


in n.c


----------



## FATT MATT (May 23, 2007)

WOW , CHAIO YOU ARE A FOOL FOR THIS POST.... LOL THAT MALIBU MIGHT BE THE HOTTEST SINGLE PERIOD...... 

MAN THE BLUE CUTTY STILL INCHES FROM BUMPER CHIAO... I NEED YOU TO GET ME RIGHT BEFORE MY SHOW JUNE 16.....


FATT MATT
THE BOSS
www.bossupkennels.com


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATT MATT_@May 25 2007, 01:22 PM~7977978
> *WOW , CHAIO YOU ARE A FOOL FOR THIS POST.... LOL THAT MALIBU MIGHT BE THE HOTTEST SINGLE PERIOD......
> 
> MAN THE BLUE CUTTY STILL INCHES FROM BUMPER CHIAO... I NEED YOU TO GET ME RIGHT BEFORE MY SHOW JUNE 16.....
> ...


im ready im ready so when ever you ready call me.......


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2007, 06:04 PM~7972951
> *tell me where your raggity ass regal is so we can go do a shop or house call ill see you tomorrow chipper im callen you out the red regals callen you out. the job should of ben done already its been almost 4 weeks chipper pull that shit out im sick of waiting im going to make your ass take it back to eddie do get the job done again and again and again ........................... THIS IS STREET FAME CUSTOMS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2007, 06:33 PM~7973160
> *WERE YOU AT SEAN IM TRYING TO COME SEE YOU. MISTER SWITCH HOUSE.......... :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@May 25 2007, 10:14 PM~7980891
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


i'll be at fam bam tonight .
:tears:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 7 2007, 06:48 PM~7853417
> *:uh:
> *


let me make my self more clear so theres no more he said she said shit sturing up some bull shit. im calling out all single pumps from san diego ok.......... i wasent awear that it was going to cause nonsence. so if i call you out i call you out ok dont run back n forth causing problems lets just let the cars do the talking. cause thats all im about i just wanna hop. enough said... so theres no more miss understandings............


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

any pictures of last nights hop ?? was there even one ??


----------



## FATT MATT (May 23, 2007)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

FLYER LOOKS GREAT EXPECT FOR THAT LITTLE ORABGE THING WITH LAMBO DOORS


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATT MATT_@May 28 2007, 11:22 PM~7997623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

June 17 Elysian Park..... Handle it there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 21 2007, 03:49 PM~7949868
> *dont trip did you check out the video of the red regal doing it video quality sucks but you can still see the regal do its thang. you know the white regal dont wat non of this
> *


HEY DO U HAVE VIDEO OF MY KAR FROM SUNDAY BECAUSE U POST ALOT OF STUFF OF ME LOSSING BUT IT'S ALL GOOD IF U DONT OH BUT TO EVERYBODY THAT TRYED TO DOG ME OUT ON HERE WHAT NOW THANK'S TO ALL OF U THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN'S WHEN U OPEN YOUR MOUTH TO FAST POST UP THE FLICK ALOT OF SAN DIEGO BOYZ WANT TO SEE IT AND TO STREET FAME IT'S ALL GOOD DOG JUST KEEP YOUR REAL PEEP'S AT YOUR SHOP CAUSE ALOT OF HEAD'S GOT THIS SHIT FUCKED UP SO WHEN U TAKE A TRIP OUT OF TOWN IM GOING TO BE THERE WITH DOG TAHNK'S E FOR SHOWING ME HOW TO PUT A KAR TOGETHER AND MY KARZY ASS DOG NITE OWL WAS UP ***** AND JESS THANK'S FOR HELPING ME OUT AND NOW GOODTIMES THAT'S FOR U AND SO NOW LET'S SEE WHAT HAPPEN'S IM NOW FULLY POWERD BY SWITCH HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@May 11 2007, 11:41 AM~7883640
> *TO THE TOP!  :biggrin:
> *


POST UP SOME VIDEO BEAN :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

DIEGO NEEDS TO COME TO L.A. .. WE CAME DOWN THERE NOW ITS YALL TURN TO COME TO THE CAPITOL OF THIS LOWRIDING SHIT.......... AND GET SERVED


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 10 2007, 09:13 AM~7874676
> *ITS MORE LIKE LOSERS NEVER TIE YOU'LL GET SERVED TILL YOU DIE
> *



as soon as i get to san diego, i'am going to break your ass off american me style.but with your eyes open


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jun 6 2007, 06:05 PM~8055742
> *as soon as i get to san diego, i'am going to break your ass off american me style.but with your eyes open
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jun 6 2007, 06:05 PM~8055742
> *as soon as i get to san diego, i'am going to break your ass off american me style.but with your eyes open
> *



DONT LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

MAN FUCK THIS TO EVERYBODY THAT POSTED BULL SHIT ON THE FRIST HOP HAD ALOT TO SAY BUT NOW NOTHING I THINK THEY FORGOT HOW TO POST SHIT UP THIS SHIT IS FUN NOW I CAME BACK OUT HIT THE BUMPER 4 TIMES AND THE SHIT TALKING IS DONE . STREET FAME WE KOOL. BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF HEADS THAT WAS TALKING THAT SHIT AND MY KAR DRIVES AND I KAN RIDE WITH THE ASS ALL THE WAY UP GOODTIMES SAN DIEGO WIN WIN WIN AND I HAVE TO BELIVE THAT THE HEADS THAT HAD ALOT TO SAY DONT HAVE A :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I SEEN THE VIDEO IT'S KOOL AND IF I GET MAD ENOUGH I WILL LET E GAS HOP THE BITCH TILL IT BREAK'S SO SHIT TALKER'S DONT HIDE COME OUT AND HOP YO SHIT FOR THE CITY ON THE 16th WITH THE REST OF US


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 8 2007, 03:18 PM~7860546
> *i got another short clip showing that dude looking like he wnted to cry ill try to upload it tomorrow
> *


THAT'S FUNNY WE HAVE OF THE RED REGAL GETTING HIS ASS BUSTED AND CRYING AT THE SAME TIME WHAT A FUNNY ASS WORLD MAN IM LOVING THIS CRY CRY THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GET YOUR ASS HANDED TO U :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elborracho_@May 7 2007, 03:11 PM~7852368
> *more like a baby
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE CRYED MORE THAN I DID


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

LIKE I SAID WHEN U TALK TO FAST U GET BEAT AND U KAN ONLY BE ON TOP FOR A LIL BIT WE FLY HIGH NO LIE AND U KNOW THIS SWITCH HOUSE BUSTIN YO ASS I GET THE LAST LAUGH PAY BACK IS A BITCH :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Jun 12 2007, 10:59 AM~8089766
> *MAN FUCK THIS  TO EVERYBODY THAT POSTED BULL SHIT ON THE FRIST HOP HAD ALOT TO SAY  BUT NOW NOTHING I THINK THEY FORGOT HOW TO POST SHIT UP THIS SHIT IS FUN NOW I CAME BACK OUT HIT THE BUMPER 4 TIMES AND THE SHIT TALKING IS DONE  . STREET FAME WE KOOL.  BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF HEADS THAT WAS TALKING THAT SHIT  AND MY KAR DRIVES AND I KAN RIDE WITH THE ASS ALL THE WAY UP  GOODTIMES SAN DIEGO WIN WIN WIN AND I HAVE TO BELIVE THAT THE HEADS THAT HAD ALOT TO SAY DONT HAVE A  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I SEEN THE VIDEO IT'S KOOL AND IF I GET MAD ENOUGH I WILL LET E GAS HOP THE BITCH TILL IT BREAK'S SO SHIT TALKER'S DONT HIDE COME OUT AND HOP YO SHIT FOR THE CITY ON THE 16th WITH THE REST OF US
> *


  DO YOUR THING HOMEBOY AND SHOW THEM WHATS UP SHAWN :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jun 12 2007, 07:36 PM~8093199
> *  DO YOUR THING HOMEBOY AND SHOW THEM WHATS UP SHAWN :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

x2 ese..................................GOODTIMES CC


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> let me make my self more clear so theres no more he said she said shit sturing up some bull shit. im calling out all single pumps from san diego ok.......... i wasent awear that it was going to cause nonsence. so if i call you out i call you out ok dont run back n forth causing problems lets just let the cars do the talking. cause thats all im about i just wanna hop. enough said... so theres no more miss understandings........] :nono: :nono: MAN COME TO LA AND COME SEE ME WITH WITH THAT SINGLE!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> > let me make my self more clear so theres no more he said she said shit sturing up some bull shit. im calling out all single pumps from san diego ok.......... i wasent awear that it was going to cause nonsence. so if i call you out i call you out ok dont run back n forth causing problems lets just let the cars do the talking. cause thats all im about i just wanna hop. enough said... so theres no more miss understandings........] :nono: :nono: MAN COME TO LA AND COME SEE ME WITH WITH THAT SINGLE!!!
> 
> 
> i got a single also!!
> ...


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: THERE U GO HOMEBOY, YOU'RE LOOKING FOR SINGLES WE GOT THEM!!!!! COME SEE US!!!!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

SI SE PUEDE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:40 PM~8108077
> *i got a single also!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT ANY PICS OF SUNDAY?? OR ANYTHING GOING DOWN ON SUNDAY???


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ANY PICS OF MAJESTICS PICNIC??


----------

